# Start up



## CustomCarpentrySolutions (Jul 15, 2017)

So I'm still a young guy and I'm preparing to begin business school at a University. When I graduate I plan to start my own construction company. Eventually once I save enough capitol I want to begin doing New Construction and developing. Anybody have experience doing this? Any tips would be helpful


----------



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

Thats really nice that you are planning to start your own construction business after you graduate but before you actually do that, you must work and gain some invaluable experience in a reputed construction company to learn the ropes and do some serious networking with customers and other professionals. I also worked as an apprentice for quite some time before starting my own roofing company in fort worth.


----------



## CustomCarpentrySolutions (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been working construction during the summer time when I'm not in school plan to keep working summers until I'm done with college. Is it wise to move to a different area to start a company?


----------



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

CustomCarpentrySolutions said:


> I've been working construction during the summer time when I'm not in school plan to keep working summers until I'm done with college. Is it wise to move to a different area to start a company?


In case of business, as in war, a move to a different location is always due to strategic reasons, if you think moving to a different place would be better business wise for you then go for it. But as I said again, do not go into business till you are sure of your core skills because it is very tough to get that first contract and once you got it, it is a huge responsibility to do an outstanding job and to become a top roofer, you must do that consistently over a period of time.


----------

